# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  رشته دامپزشکی دانشگاه ازاد

## barbad

با سلام
من طی چند پست سوال هایی رو پرسیدم که متاسفانه پاسخی دریافت نکردم,اما لطفا به این سوالم پاسخ بدین:
در رشته دامپزشکی در دانشگاه ازاد با چه رتبه ای میشه وارد شد؟

----------


## artim

تا 12 الی 15 هزار میشه
تا 20 هزارم ذخیره میگیره در تکمیل ظرفیت

----------


## sahard1994

> با سلام
> من طی چند پست سوال هایی رو پرسیدم که متاسفانه پاسخی دریافت نکردم,اما لطفا به این سوالم پاسخ بدین:
> در رشته دامپزشکی در دانشگاه ازاد با چه رتبه ای میشه وارد شد؟


7000 - 8000 منطقه ی 1 تکمیل ظرفیت ذخیره .

----------


## Black Swan

من دوستم با 10000 منطقه 1 آزاد گرمسار اورد ..

به تراز بستگی داره از رو رتبه نمیشه گفت

----------


## simin11

دوست من با 25000 منطقه 2 دامپزشکی شهرکرد قبول شد.جزو قبولیای اصلی بود.

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

جالبه فقط باید شانس باهات یار باشه

----------


## barbad

از همه دوستان متشکرم

----------


## khaan

درامد خوبی داره به شرطی که کارشناسی نخونی و دکترا بخونی

----------


## soroosh96

واقعا این رشته مخصوصا دانشگاه آزاد دیگه ارزش نداره... من خودم یه ترم رفتم انصراف دادم. از دامپزشک ها بگیر تا دانشجوهای ترم بالا 90 درصد به شدت پشیمونن. هر استان یه دانشکده داره میانگین و هر کدوم هم نزدیک 100 تا دانشجو میگیره. با وجود اینکه جمعیت دامی ایران  روز به روز کم تر هم میشه و اندازش یک هزارم استرالیا با 3-4 تا دانشگاه نیست! کلا این رشته هم جزو رشته هاییه که دانشگاه آزاد گند  زده بهش...با این فرق که ترم های بالا باید 3 تومن شهریه بدی و 2 سال اضافه تر نسبت به کارشناسی ها و درس هایی گاها سختر از پزشکی. آخرشم بازار کارش بهتر که هیچی بدتر هم هست. ولی حالا به هر دلیلی اگه میدونید آینده شغلیتون تضمینه(پول زیاد، پارتی و...)  میتونه درآمد زا باشه.

----------


## mitraa

دوست من (دختر) با ٢٢هزار آزاد شهركرد قبول شد كنكور ٩٤

----------


## helix

دیگه هرکیو میبینی میگه ارشد دارم یا برا دکترا دارم میخونم
ادم نباید به فکر دکتری بود فقط دیگه باید بزنیم تو کار تخصص و فوق تخصص
حالا من از کسی که تر7-8 دام بود پرسیدم گفت حتی ازادشم می ارزه که بخوای بخونی
نظر ها متفاوته
طرف دکترا عمومی داره حاضره بره بقالی بندازه اما برا ماهی5-10 میلیون نره تو بیمارستان کار کنه خب این ینی چی؟ یعنی فاجعه چون خودشو برتر از همه میبینه و یادش رفته سوگند خدمت به مردم یاد کرده
درسته بالا باش اما بقیه رو نباید  از بالا  نگاه کنی
الان هر رشته ای که شما ببینی داره به مرز اشباع بودن میرسه حتی همون پرستاری اگه تا3-4 سال دیگه پر نشد شما هرچی خواستی به من بگو


کسی میدونه هزینش از چقد شروع میشه؟؟؟؟ ینی ترم های اول چقده؟و به چقد میرسه؟

----------


## helix

> درامد خوبی داره به شرطی که کارشناسی نخونی و دکترا بخونی


فکر میکنم پیوسته باشه تا دکتری  :Yahoo (22): 
اون کاردانی دامپزشکی یه چیز دیگه ست که بخوای ادامش بدی فقط علوم ازمایشگاهی دام میتونی بخونی

----------


## simin11

> دیگه هرکیو میبینی میگه ارشد دارم یا برا دکترا دارم میخونم
> ادم نباید به فکر دکتری بود فقط دیگه باید بزنیم تو کار تخصص و فوق تخصص
> حالا من از کسی که تر7-8 دام بود پرسیدم گفت حتی ازادشم می ارزه که بخوای بخونی
> نظر ها متفاوته
> طرف دکترا عمومی داره حاضره بره بقالی بندازه اما برا ماهی5-10 میلیون نره تو بیمارستان کار کنه خب این ینی چی؟ یعنی فاجعه چون خودشو برتر از همه میبینه و یادش رفته سوگند خدمت به مردم یاد کرده
> درسته بالا باش اما بقیه رو نباید  از بالا  نگاه کنی
> الان هر رشته ای که شما ببینی داره به مرز اشباع بودن میرسه حتی همون پرستاری اگه تا3-4 سال دیگه پر نشد شما هرچی خواستی به من بگو
> 
> 
> کسی میدونه هزینش از چقد شروع میشه؟؟؟؟ ینی ترم های اول چقده؟و به چقد میرسه؟


دامپزشکی شهریه ثابتش حدودا یکو نیم.با متغیر فکر میکنم حدودا دو تومن.ترمای آخرم لابد بالای 3.

----------


## patema

من با 7000 منطقه 3 میتونم آزاد دام قبول بشم؟ علاقه ام فقط دامپزشکی هست

----------


## artim

> من با 7000 منطقه 3 میتونم آزاد دام قبول بشم؟ علاقه ام فقط دامپزشکی هست


بله میشه اگه نیوردی تکمیل ظرفیت میاری
شهرستان ها رو بیشتر بزن

----------


## patema

ترتیب تو انتخاب رشته آزاد مهمه ؟

----------


## artim

> ترتیب تو انتخاب رشته آزاد مهمه ؟


نه ستاره دار نیست مثل سابق

----------


## patema

تو انجمن پستی نیست که کسایی که دامپزشکی آزاد قبول شدن نمره هاشون رو گفته باشن یا همچین چیزی؟  خیلی نگرانم که قبول نشم  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## artim

> تو انجمن پستی نیست که کسایی که دامپزشکی آزاد قبول شدن نمره هاشون رو گفته باشن یا همچین چیزی؟  خیلی نگرانم که قبول نشم


نه نیست اما پارسال با 20 هزار منطقه دو ذخیره تکمیل ظرفبت ازاد دراومد شهرکرد شما هم میاری

----------


## shadi7241

اقا artim بنظرتان من با رتبه 53000 و تراز5200 زیر گروه1 پرستاری ازاد میارم؟؟؟
اقا artim اگر بخواهم یه رشته تو زیر گروه4 را انتخاب کنم باید به رتبه و تراز زری گروه 4 نگاه کنم یا رتبه در سهمیه کل؟
خواهشا به تفکیک جوابم را بدید عزیز

----------


## artim

> اقا artim بنظرتان من با رتبه 53000 و تراز5200 زیر گروه1 پرستاری ازاد میارم؟؟؟
> اقا artim اگر بخواهم یه رشته تو زیر گروه4 را انتخاب کنم باید به رتبه و تراز زری گروه 4 نگاه کنم یا رتبه در سهمیه کل؟
> خواهشا به تفکیک جوابم را بدید عزیز


بله احتمال زیاد ازاد پرستاری میاری شهرستان ها رو بزن
بله زیر گروه 4 برای رشته های زیر گروه 4 مهم تره

----------


## shadi7241

artimعزیز ممنون از پاسخگوییت

artim انتخاب رشته مجازی کدوم موسسه را قبول دارید؟

آیا من با این رتبه میتونم برم دانشگاه علوم و معارف قرانی؟از سایت قلمچی و گزینه2 استفاده کردم احتمال قبولی داد ولی نظر شما چیه؟

----------


## artim

> artimعزیز ممنون از پاسخگوییت
> 
> artim انتخاب رشته مجازی کدوم موسسه را قبول دارید؟
> 
> آیا من با این رتبه میتونم برم دانشگاه علوم و معارف قرانی؟از سایت قلمچی و گزینه2 استفاده کردم احتمال قبولی داد ولی نظر شما چیه؟


همه خوبن بجز سنجش 
بله احتمالش زیاده

----------


## shadi7241

artimجان ایا خوودتون هم سایت یا وبلاگی دارید؟

----------


## artim

> artimجان ایا خوودتون هم سایت یا وبلاگی دارید؟


نه متاسفانه اینجا در خدمت بچه ها هستم چند سوایی

----------


## shadi7241

artim جان 
من خیلی نگرانم-مطمینی پرستاری ازاد میارم؟
اخه سال93 که خیلی بهم ریخت؟

----------


## artim

> artim جان 
> من خیلی نگرانم-مطمینی پرستاری ازاد میارم؟
> اخه سال93 که خیلی بهم ریخت؟


اره میاری اما شهرستان کوچیک 
همه رو بزن

----------


## shadi7241

کجا ها رو بزنم که100% قبول شم

؟؟؟

----------


## shadi7241

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## artim

> کجا ها رو بزنم که100% قبول شم
> 
> ؟؟؟


بجز تهران. اصفهان.شیراز. تبریز بقیه رو بزن شهر های شمالی و قم احتمالش زیاده

----------


## shadi7241

artim عزیز

معذرت میخواهم...ناراحت نشی دوست گلم

ولی شما بر چه اساس میگید قبولم؟

سال93 که بکل دانشگاه ازاد فرق کرد؟

خواهشا artim عزیز یه دلیل قانع کننده بهم بگو

دارم دیونه میشم

ممنون از لطفتان

----------


## artim

> artim عزیز
> 
> معذرت میخواهم...ناراحت نشی دوست گلم
> 
> ولی شما بر چه اساس میگید قبولم؟
> 
> سال93 که بکل دانشگاه ازاد فرق کرد؟
> 
> خواهشا artim عزیز یه دلیل قانع کننده بهم بگو
> ...


اول ظرفیت ها پرستاری میگن زیاد شده
اگه نشده باشه هم پرستاری ازاد تا 60-70 هزار میگیره شهرستان هاش دلیل نداره نگران باشی

----------


## shadi7241

کجا تا60-70 هزااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااار؟؟

سال93 که تا40 هزار بیشتر نگرفت؟

بخدا artim جون دلیل قانع کننده بهم بگوووو

ممنونم ازت

----------


## artim

> کجا تا60-70 هزااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااار؟؟
> 
> سال93 که تا40 هزار بیشتر نگرفت؟
> 
> بخدا artim جون دلیل قانع کننده بهم بگوووو
> 
> ممنونم ازت


والا دولتیش تا 30 هزارم گرفته نمیدونم چطور میگی ازاد نمیگیره
خب حالا چاره چیه شما بزن همه رو از ازاد شهرستان راه دیگه نداری

----------


## matininter

ب نظرم دلیل این که اختلاف پیش وامده در رتبه ها که قبول میشه یا نه اینه که هر کی با رتبه منطقه خودش حرف میزنه وقتی مخواید توضیح بدین برای یه نفر باید منطقه یک یا دو یا سه رو هم تفکیک کنید 
مثلا پارسال پرستاری رتبه 60 هزار در منطقه سه کوچک ترین شهر رو هم قبول نشد حتی تو دو بار تکمیل ظرفیت هم

----------

